# how do you tie your laces



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try doing some of these

Shoe Laces

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me Kev . . . I'm lost for words, and that takes some doing!!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought there was only a couple of ways to do it, my way and me dads way.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You might be amazed to hear this, but I have reached the age of 66 without ever giving it a single thought! 8O 8O 8O 

This is surely one of life's defining moments - I think I need a lie down!! :? :? 

Dave


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

This should keep you busy during the long winter evenings!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought you were much younger Dave.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

any news on the photo comp yet

Kev.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would rather watch paint dry!

Not that I am ever that bored.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno why I even looked..............  

I have refused to buy shoes with laces for the past 40 years.!!! Ever since we bought expensive carpets.

Even now we have tiled floors, life is too short to mess about with laces.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Somebodies pension book is showing,:lol: :lol: :lol: however if my stomach gets much bigger I won't be able to see or even touch my shoes Which is now why I usually wear trainers, and do like the kids do these days, tie the laces lose enough to just put em on and off without undoing them, and me pants are usually round me r's too, I'm a born again teenager :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Kev.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Velcro is the future!


----------

